

Ask HN: What do you think of my startup idea? - smallegan

I will keep this short and sweet. Basically Mint for businesses that will pull data from Quickbooks/Freshbooks/etc...<p>Would you use it? To what extent?
======
jolan
Uhm:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1482178>

~~~
smallegan
I've seen this however this doesn't take advantage of all of the work that is
done by the business owner in categorizing/itemizing inside of Quickbooks for
instance. This is simply scrapping your CC and Banking account information. If
this could pull from the ledger do you not agree it would provide a lot more
value? I already have my business accounts in Mint, not sure what inDinero is
really doing to differentiate itself.

~~~
jaxn
I am playing with InDinero and it is frustrating that it is not tied to
Quickbooks. This is a deal-breaker since I already have to have Quickbooks for
my accountant.

